# Latest Finished Quilt (Comforter)



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I finished quilting this project before Christmas. I made an easy Zippy Strippy quilt with Baptist Fan long stitch hand quilting. This was the first time I've hand quilted with a wool batt and loved it! :rock: The backing fabric was flannel from my mom's stash. 

I washed it to remove the marking lines and it shrunk enough to be cozy krinkley. I love it! :banana:


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

And I like the back too!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice and it should be nice and warm to snuggle under.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Love it...the colors are wonderful!!!!


----------



## AlienChick (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice and I like the backing, too!!


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful on both sides !


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice. I imagine it is warm and comfy.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

AWESOME!!!Enjoy!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------

